# Looking for the mini dremel saw?



## bnhaitrieu (Mar 24, 2020)

see them on ebay, thought id asked her first, just wanted to see if anyone has one theyre not using and want to sell it. 

Thank you


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro Mart:

https://www.micromark.com/


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to have one but sold it; if you really need a jig saw get the real thing: the Hegner saw. more expensive but it does the work the Dremel does not.


----------

